# Gym in London



## No-Clue

G'day,

Just moved here from Sydney, Australia. Good to find a UK forum, seems like a great forum. I'm looking for a good gym. I live around Stoke Newington / Angel at the moment. Looking for a a hardcore gym. I went to a big named gym and thought it was a bit of a joke....no offence but they didn't even have a bench press. Someone recommended Soho gyms but apparently they are expensive. I used to train at a very hardcore gym, where the weights were rusty and the weights didn't have rubber around them....I love that. You can literally smell the steel.

Any suggestions?


----------



## samurai691436114498

Welcome here to the forum, sorry i cant help with a gym there, not been in uk for a while


----------



## John

and get youself over to Bethnal Green ( east ), i think it muscle works gym its called, owned by a guy called Savas i believe, i was down there recently and the guys were great.

Or try Dowe Dynamics in Archway north London, Used to be Ian Dowe,s place but ive not been there for a while, but you could still have a look and see if its there, good luck.


----------



## No-Clue

Thanks for the info guys, but I thought about it and i think in my situation (ie traveling around) it would be best to join a fitness first as there is always one around.....no matter how small they are....i just have to make do.


----------



## Magic Torch

BigBEEF said:


> Thanks for the info guys, but I thought about it and i think in my situation (ie traveling around) it would be best to join a fitness first as there is always one around.....no matter how small they are....i just have to make do.


Yeah and there is one in Angel on City road in between Angel and Old Street!


----------



## No-Clue

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Yeah and there is one in Angel on City road in between Angel and Old Street!


yeah thats the one i joined up....its small compared to gyms back home but not that packed (so far) and thats the most important thing.

And mate let me tell ya....big bonus....the women there are certainly something to appreciate....DAMN!!!!! (no offence ladies....i am a big fan of you all)


----------



## Magic Torch

BigBEEF said:


> yeah thats the one i joined up....its small compared to gyms back home but not that packed (so far) and thats the most important thing.
> 
> And mate let me tell ya....big bonus....the women there are certainly something to appreciate....DAMN!!!!! (no offence ladies....i am a big fan of you all)


Yeah half the girls at work go there at lunch, I might have to meet up with you for a training session seeing as its so close - I work in 2min away!


----------



## No-Clue

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Yeah half the girls at work go there at lunch, I might have to meet up with you for a training session seeing as its so close - I work in 2min away!


no worries bro


----------



## No-Clue

anyone ever heard of King's Gym on kingsland road, dalston? Now thats my kind of gym! Damn!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

I just go the local gym in Shephers bush, pretty decent, tho it is a fitness first! got a few pro's down there tho! good free weights section! West side 4 life!


----------



## No-Clue

i have to say...fitness first suck man...the right gym feeling is not there....people reading the newspaper, chatting....screwes with the intensity.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

true, but u shouldn't be stearin at peeps, concertrate on ur training! but i kno what u mean, i got no choice dude!


----------



## samurai691436114498

Great place in hendon NW something, real spit and sawdust weights all over the floor, etc ...... Nautilus stuff from the beginning too


----------



## No-Clue

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> true, but u shouldn't be stearin at peeps, concertrate on ur training! but i kno what u mean, i got no choice dude!


can't help stare when some f"$!er is sitting reading the newspaper on the machine I want....and when you ask if you can go in between they look at you like "this is my time on this machine":mad2: :mad2:


----------



## No-Clue

samurai69 said:


> Great place in hendon NW something, real spit and sawdust weights all over the floor, etc ...... Nautilus stuff from the beginning too


any ideas of the name? Sounds good and close to me....i think....i live in stoke newington n16


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

BigBEEF said:


> can't help stare when some f"$!er is sitting reading the newspaper on the machine I want....and when you ask if you can go in between they look at you like "this is my time on this machine":mad2: :mad2:


yeah that type of sh!t Fcuks me off BIG TIME!


----------



## samurai691436114498

BigBEEF said:


> any ideas of the name? Sounds good and close to me....i think....i live in stoke newington n16


I am over there in a couple of weeks when i get there i will post info for you


----------



## 4h3d

Looking for a gym in West London .. can be in Richmond , Isleworth , Hammersmith...

Any help please ?? thnx


----------



## Louis_C

muscle works in bethnal green, bout 2mins walk from the station... i dnt train there but some argue its the best in london... i use fitness first in leyton... does the job for me


----------



## Goose

Yeah Muscleworks is a proper sawdust gym. You'll like!


----------



## toxo

muscleworks if you can, its probably the best bbing gym ever!


----------



## LittleChris

Muscleworks. Use it myself and it is a superb gym.


----------



## the bulldog

go to genesis in alperton along same lines as muscle works


----------



## toxo

yep, you cant mention london gyms without a mention of genesis.


----------



## msof

there's a muscleworks 2 in stoke newington now...might be of use to the original poster?

this is the address: 1 Tyssen Road, London, London N16 7NA


----------



## BobBB

1 Tyssen Road, London, London N16 7NA ... Sounds great I work near by and will give it a go. Also Kings gym, have only heard good thinks about it but will hard to park near it.

Has anyone been to MW2? whats it like?


----------



## gooner fc

Hi guys theres few bodybuilding gyms in north london i train at muscle base in enfield got free weights and machines if you want a chop and change. Also got body works in tottenham, one way system meant to be harcore gym, also muscle limt in brimsdown near enfield, all good gyms to train at plus parking aswell. :thumb:


----------

